# And then there's the built in's...



## RichO (Apr 29, 2009)

Next project underway...a wall to wall built in bookcase/entertainment center....so far...











I guess this is what happens when you don't have the room or time to finish all of the pieces of the project at once....doors and shelves scattered throughout the house :laughing: 










Sprayed them yesterday, waiting for decent weather to do the rest. I can only spray in the doorway of the garage and it always seems to be windy or rainy here.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

Looks good so far. Nice looking unit. Space is definitely a luxury. Be glad you aren't doing a kitchen.












 







.


----------



## Stick (Aug 23, 2007)

Looks awesome. I need that in my office please.....:yes: Just one question, how you gonna get that through the door???? lol...j/k


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Looking great. Make sure you post pictures when it is finished and in place. I'd love to see the finished product.


----------



## beerdog (Mar 13, 2009)

Looks great. Are the counter tops solid wood or ply?


----------



## RichO (Apr 29, 2009)

The tops are plywood with a solid edge applied.

I will be sure to post some pics.....thanks :smile:


----------



## drewm873 (Apr 12, 2011)

Very Nice! I like!


----------



## RichO (Apr 29, 2009)

Finished project...










In hindsight, I would have had the left and right glass door sections as separate cabinets, a little lower and a little less deep, allowing for a crown molding offset like in the middle. I also would have made the center section wider and extended those upper "columns" on either side of the arch all the way to the lower cabinet to match the design below it.

Who would think that 5 pieces and about 30 screws would take 5 hours to install. I estimated 2 hours and ran into some fit issues with the walls being slightly out of plumb. Way over my estimate of 2 hours :laughing:

Now I just gotta find enough stuff to load them up with.


----------



## hands made for wood (Nov 2, 2007)

WOW I absolutely LOVE it! Amazing design, and craftsmanship! :thumbsup: Keep the projects coming! :yes:


----------



## SteveEl (Sep 7, 2010)

Very nice! You could always load 'em with woodworking journals... mags.... dvds.... and tool catalogs!


----------



## RichO (Apr 29, 2009)

Good idea! I bet my girlfriend would love that :laughing:


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

RichO said:


> Good idea! I bet my girlfriend would love that :laughing:



Tools...load it up with tools.:laughing: On second thought she won't like that. I like the look the way it is. Extending the columns might make the unit appear too center heavy. Lowering the glass cabinets may change the look in the room...maybe look too busy. There's always the thought that a continuous line, or lines too continuous may look monotonous. For this unit I don't think so.

I might suggest picking up (or make) some screw head caps for the fasteners at the bottom of the open shelving units.

But, in any case, it's done...and well done...enjoy it.










 







.


----------



## robhodge1 (Feb 14, 2011)

I think it would look great with a collection of hand planes on display.


----------



## beerdog (Mar 13, 2009)

Awesome! What wood type is that? How did you finish it?


----------



## Geoguy (Feb 22, 2008)

Good Job!! The color and finishing is spectacular.


----------



## jlord (Feb 1, 2010)

Very nice work.!!


----------



## RichO (Apr 29, 2009)

beerdog, it's plain old cherry clear coated with lacquer. The lighting in the room and the camera made it look a little darker than it really is but in several months it will darken enough to look just like that. I especially like cherry because it's one less step in finishing a big project like that and less work works for me :laughing:

I already do have mushroom caps in the screw holes but they were cherry ones I had sitting around for years so they are darker than the rest and make the holes look like they are not finished in the photo.

Nobody around here seems to stock the cherry plugs (probably because they sit and darken) so I have to wait to place an online order to get some of them that match better.

Thanks for all the compliments. Now what to build next.... hmmmm.....


----------



## rhunnell (Sep 7, 2007)

Nice


----------

